# SlingNerd SnubNose slingshot! Review thread



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

So I am reviewing #SlingNerd prototype SnubNose slingshot. Watch this thread for updates! Right off the bat here is a video with my initial impressions. I love how it fits in your hand and it's very attractive! Like I said this will be a long term review so more will come. Thanks!






Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Alright so an idea for a different version maybe. Makena a little thicker in the forks and put rings in for looped tubes. This would make the catty ambidextrous

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## phoghat (Jun 17, 2011)

is there a template for the snubnose? Saw your video and would like to try one out


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

@slingnerd would be the one to adk

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

SN - had the concept drawn up and had a round-table type discussion on it. Then made this as the prototype - and 'gifted' it to Ben. Sure if you snoop around you'll find the topic.

As its stands I assume there's loads of torque involved - I'd probably personally go with a thumb brace below the posts. Though I think that the concern was it'll put that in the way of for hits. Its a cool idea though - hope it gets a little more development time. Its a pity SN's has life issues at the moment - he was a great guy to have around.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Torque was very minimal and I thought it was great. I'm still workong on ott otherwise I'm sure I would use it all the time

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

phoghat said:


> is there a template for the snubnose? Saw your video and would like to try one out


To answer your question, Phogat, no. But I can figure something out and send it to you.



mattwalt said:


> SN - had the concept drawn up and had a round-table type discussion on it. Then made this as the prototype - and 'gifted' it to Ben. Sure if you snoop around you'll find the topic.
> 
> As its stands I assume there's loads of torque involved - I'd probably personally go with a thumb brace below the posts. Though I think that the concern was it'll put that in the way of for hits. Its a cool idea though - hope it gets a little more development time. Its a pity SN's has life issues at the moment - he was a great guy to have around.


Thanks, Matt. Things are calming down, the extended family is starting to settle into life without Luis.

I have plans for the second iteration of the Snub Nose rattling around in my head (Thanks to Absenso's feedback), and first things first is a thicker 3D grip.

I know the original LOOKS like it should generate some toque, but believe it or not there was actually very little, and I think I know why. Firstly there is very little distance between the forks and the grip, that's a given. But the real trick I think comes from the sideways grip and how it lines the arm up. If you hold out any hammer-grip frame to full draw you can still rotate your arm while your wrist remains in the same orientation. In archery we're trained to keep the elbow pointed out, flattening the profile of the bow-holding arm and making a string slap far less likely, while also helping to reduce the stress under tension. I'm pretty sure some of that is what's going on here.

EDIT - here's the Snub Nose debut post

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/70193-pistol-grip-horizontal-frame/?hl=horizontal


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

SN - glad to hear. Could not have been an easy time for you guys.

Keen to see Gen. 2


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I can attest to the ease and comfort of this design! Very low torque!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## phoghat (Jun 17, 2011)

@SlingNerd thanks a lot. I'm in Mexico and slingshots are a way of life here. I make some and gift them to the guys in the neighborhood, and my Carnicero (butcher) gets a gift too.


----------

